# DELL PowerEdge T20 mit Xeon E3-1225v3, 1TB, 4GB Ram Server Einrichtung Fragen.



## lordiyodi (23. April 2014)

Hallo grüße euch alle, 

ich hab mir nun DELL PowerEdge T20 mit Xeon E3-1225v3, 1TB, 4GB Ram Server PC zugelegt im Verbund mit 4 x Western Digital Red 4TB. 

Ich versuche mich kurz zu fassen bei meinen Fragen. 

Ich möchte den Server zur Sicherung von Daten nutzen und als manifestierte stelle meiner Kompletten Daten. Mittlerweile sammeln sich in meinen Haushalt 8 externe und 5 interne Festplatten, wo alles verteilt ist und unübersichtlich geworden ist.

1.) Mir geht es auch darum das die Daten der externen und internen Festplatten auf den Server rüber kopiert werden und dort gesichert werden.  

2.) In meinen Haushalt befinden sich 2 Computer die Windows 7 Installiert haben ein Panasonic ETW 5 Led TV, Ipad Air und Google Nexus 7. Alle Geräte sollen Zugriff auf den Server T20  haben. 

3.) Ich würde den Server ausschalten wollen bei nicht nutzen oder in Standby schalten. 

4.) Weiterhin würde ich auch gerne von außerhalb zb im Ausland auf meine Daten zugreifen können.

5.) Sollte man einen Raid nutzen? Bzw. welcher Raid ist sinnvoll? Man ließt ja immer Raid 5 soll das Maß aller Dinge sein?

6.) Mit welchem Programm muss ich den Server ausstatten, damit ich das in die Wege leiten kann? 

Ich höre immer wieder von FreeNas oder auch Windows Server 2012. Natürlich würde ich etwas bevorzugen mit dem ich als Neuling klar komme. Ich würde mich aber auch in Sachen reinfuchsen.

7.) Sind meine Daten gesichert? Ich werde die externen und internen Festplatten weiterhin behalten mit den Daten. Mir geht es aber Primär darum das die Daten auf dem Server wie in einem Save geschützt sind vor Verlust.

Ich bin für jede Hilfe und Info dankbar.


----------



## shadie (23. April 2014)

1.) Klingt gut ja

2.) Ehm ok das sollte von jedem HS Snn und Zwek der Sache sein 

3.) Für WHS2011 und Windows 8 gibt es ein Programm Namens Lightsout, das macht den PC an wenn ein anderer PC angeht und macht Ihn aus wenn der andere ausgeht. GEHT ABERN ICHT MIT TABLETS

4.) Dieser Punkt und der Punkt oben wiedersprechen sich etwas, von außen den PC anschalten ist nicht sonderlich sicher weil du Ports in der Firewallfreigeben musst.
Auf Daten von Unterwgs zugreifen geht aber mit eigentlich allen Betriebssystemen, Freenas wäre eine Möglichkeit ja.

5.) Im Privathaushalt? NEIN. Ein Raid ersetzt dir kein Backup, ein Raid ist dafür da, das falls mal eien Platte kaputt geht, dass du ohne Probleme noch weiter arbeiten kannst.
Verlierst du in der Zeit in der du ein backup einer Platte einspielen würdest bares Geld? Wenn ja dann sollte ein Raid rein, dann eventuell sogar RAID 10 + ein Backup.
Wenn er nur als Datengrab dient, kein RAID sondern fleißig backups auf die externen Platten machen, das ist viel sicherer.
Für Raid5 sollte man übrigens ohnehin einen teuren Raidcontroller verwenden.

6.) Freenas / oder Linux Ubuntu Server / oder Windows Homeserver / oder Windows 7 oder 8, was du möchtest geht mit allen, stabil laufen Ubuntu und Freenas wenns um 24/7 Dauerbetrieb geht.


7.) Das liegt ganz bei dir, du wirst alle deine Daten auf die 4tb Platten des Servers kopieren, so weit so richtig.
Was die Datensicherheit angeht liegts dann bei dir, wenn du regelmäßige Backups der internen Plattenauf die externen machst und diese gut aufbewahrst, dann kann eigentlich nix mit den Daten passieren, es sei denn die interne geht kaputt und dir fällt die Backup HDD runter und die ist dann auch kaputt, das wäre aber ein extrem unwahrscheinlicher Zufall.

Bitte spare dir das Backup, es frisst dir bei Raid 5 eine Platte (d.h kannst nur noch 3 von 4 verwenden) und wie gesagt, ein ordentliches backup ersetzt es nicht.


----------



## lordiyodi (23. April 2014)

3.) Wie sieht es aus, wenn ich den Server einfach herunterfahre? Währe es nicht so am einfachsten ? Mit Lightsout würde das bedeuten das wenn ich zb am Rechner arbeite und Person X seinen Pc herunter fährt währe kein Zugriff mehr auf den Server möglich ? Oder kann ich in Lightout sagen Rechner Ich will noch mit dem Server arbeiten und Rechner X hat nicht den Server auszuschalten. 

4.) Alles klar, wenn das ein Risiko darstellt, distanziere ich mich davon wieder. 

5.) Das heißt du würdest kategorisch definitiv einen Raid ausschließen. Es soll als Datengrab hauptsächlich dienen. Es ist nicht kommerziell und ich verliere keine bare Münze es sind eher Erinnerungen, die ich in den Server Tresor platzieren will und schnell als Zugriff haben will.

6.) Mir ist eine einfache Handhabung sehr wichtig. Also nicht zuviel schnick Schnack, wo man Fehler machen könnte. Bei FreeNas wird das Datei System ZFS benutzt. Beeinflusst das meinen Zugriff von meinen Windows 7 Rechnern? Bzw. kann ich ohne Probleme von meinen Windows 7 PC Daten zum Server schicken und dort absichern mit FreeNas ? Wie ist das Programm NAS4Free ? Oder Linux Mint ? Sorry aber diese Programm Vielfalt verwirrt mich  

8.) Momentan hängt Pc Ich an einem Switch, der weitergeleitet zum Router führt und PC X hängt direkt am Dsl Router. Wie schließe ich den Server am besten an über Pc Ich mit an den Switch oder direkt am Router?

Danke schön


----------



## shadie (23. April 2014)

OK Runde 2 dingding 

3.) Also natürlich kannst du den Server auch einfach selbst runterfahren, dafür empfiehlt sich die App PCMonitor, da kannst du den ganzen Server überwachen und herunterfahren (nur nicht starten), dann musste nicht imemr zum PC rennen 

Lightsout installiert auf den Client PC´s in deinem Netz ein Programm.
Lightsout auf dem Server erkennt dann, ah PC xyz ist noch an, ich muss auch anbleiben, d.h. selbst wenn pc zyx aus geht, kann xyz noch weiter drauf zugreifen.
Sobald einer der beiden PC´s eingeschaltet wird, startet der Server dan nauch wieder von alleine (eventuelle kleine Anpassungen im Bios sind notwendig) wird aber in der Lightsout doku alles erläutert.

4.) Ja bitte und fahre einfach 1 Mal im Monat ein Backup von allen Platten und von den ganz wixchtigen Sachen eben noch regelmäßiger, dann entstehen auch keine Threads, "Mein Raid konnte sich nicht wiederherstellen was mache ich jetzt"  ist alles schon vorgekommen und immer unschön.


5.) Definitiv kein Raid, wenn es sicher sein soll behalte die externen Platten und mache wie gesagt regelmäößig Backups vom Server, das dauert nicht lange, tut keinem weh, Programme gibt's auch dafür (z.B. Puresync) da kann ich auch beim einstellen helfen, ist aber an für sich selbsterklärend.

Wichtige Daten/Erinnerungen sollte man nicht nur einem Raid anvertrauen sondern zwingend Backups auf platten machen, die dann einfach immer im Schrank liegen und bei bedarf rausgeholt werden, falls eine Platte im Server kaputt gegangen ist, kann ja mal passieren..

6.) Freenas ist sehr easy, es gibt auch auf YOutube viele gute Tutorials, bei Freenas kannst du ohne Probleme von deinen WIndowsrechnern über eine Netzwerkfreigabe auf die Laufwerke zugreifen, gar kein Problem!
Für die Tablets gibt's auch immer gute Apps dafür.

Linux Mint wäre ein kleines bischen Schweiriger, kann man sich aber auch reinlesen, Stichwort für WIndowsfreigaben ist da der Sambaserver.

Wenns Idiotensicher sein soll Freenas, wenns noch idiotensicher (man ich nutze das Wort zu oft sorry) dann Windows Homeserver 2011, kostet aber 35 €, hat dann halt die Grafische Oberfläöche und ist für Leute die an Windows gewöhnt sind einfacher.

Freenas bekommt aber auch jeder hin


----------



## lordiyodi (23. April 2014)

Danke das ist alles sehr hilfreich. Mit Idioten sicher liegst du auch ziemlich richtig. Vorerst ist das bei meinem Kenntnisstand momentan das Sicherste  bis ich ein wenig bewanderter bin, mit allem.


----------



## shadie (23. April 2014)

Jaaa das kommt mit der Zeit, sobald man so nen Teil daheim stehen hat findet man immer mehr Tätigkeiten die man mit dem Gerät machen will.

Gut dass du gleich auf so einen Server gewechselt bist, ich habe mir erst ein NAS gekauft und dann kamen auf einmal Sachen dazu, die mit dem nas nicht machbar waren.
Lieber gleich immer einen richtigen Server kaufen 

Schau dir am besten ein par Tutorials bei Youtube zu Freenas und WHS 2011 an, da wird einem sehr viel erklärt.

Das wichtigste bei einem Datengrab sind einfach nur BACKUPS, das ist das A und O wenn dir die Daten wichtig sind 

Um dem Prozessor noch ein par Aufgaben zu geben, du zockst nicht zufällig Miecraft? dan nkönnte so ein Server noch drauf, oder ein Teamspeackserver  nur mal so als Ideenvorschläge.

Der Prozessor wäre sonst echt zu schade um nur Daten bereit zu stellen


----------



## lordiyodi (23. April 2014)

da bringt mich ja jemand auf Ideen noch. Also grundsätzlich habe ich einen sehr guten Spiele PC 3770k + 670 Gtx + 12Gb Ram aber natürlich könnte ja jetzt noch viel mehr damit anstellen


----------



## Icedaft (23. April 2014)

Du S***. Hast Du den Dell PowerEdge T20, Xeon E3-1225 v3, 4GB RAM, 1TB HDD (20-3708) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland bei ZackZack noch schießen können?


----------



## lordiyodi (23. April 2014)

ja genau da hab ich mir das Angebot geholt gestern Nacht um hmm 3 Uhr müsste es gewesen sein.


----------



## shadie (23. April 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Du S***. Hast Du den Dell PowerEdge T20, Xeon E3-1225 v3, 4GB RAM, 1TB HDD (20-3708) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland bei ZackZack noch schießen können?



Selbes habe ich auch gedacht aber nicht ausgesprochen 

Bist echt ein Glückpilz dass du zu dem Preis das Teil bekommen hast


----------



## lordiyodi (23. April 2014)

Ja das hat mich schon die ganze Zeit gewurmt jetzt habe ich zugeschlagen, um endlich alles zentral im Save zu haben. Jedes Mal die externen Platten rauszufischen für jeden Pups nervt auf dauer.


----------



## shadie (23. April 2014)

da haste Recht, der Server ist auch top.

Schon die Mail bekommen wann er verschickt wird ?

Du kannst ja mal mit Freenas anfangen, da kannst du auch alles auf nem USB Stick installieren und hast die ganze Kapazität der HDD´s für Daten


----------



## lordiyodi (25. April 2014)

So alles ist eingetroffen und hat mich mehrere Stunden einrichten gekostet. Ich versuche zu schildern auf welche Probleme ich als Einsteiger gestoßen bin. 

1.) Betriebssystem Installieren nur möglich mit einem Slim DVD Laufwerk oder Externen Laufwerk Provisorisch verbunden etc. Slim DVD Laufwerk lässt sich nur mit einen 7+6-Pin Mini SATA Kabel an das Mainboard anschließen. Natürlich ist das nicht relevant wenn man mit FreeNas arbeitet aber ich habe mich letzen Endes für Windows Server 2011 entschieden weil es sehr tolle Plugins dafür gibt und es eine gewisse hohe Kompatibilität hat zu Programmen bis auf Viren Scanner und natürlich Noob freundlich ist

2.) Zum glk waren 4 Sata Kabel mit dabei im Gehäuse weiterhin sind 3 Ram Bänke Frei und nur 1x4Gb Riegel verbaut.

3.) Unbedingt darauf achten das Betriebssystem Windows Server 2011 als EFI zu Installieren damit man GPT nutzen kann ansonsten mit MBR sind 2 Terrabyte des Speichers bei 4 Terrabyte belegt. Ich hab vorher natürlich in MBR installiert -.- bis ich gemerkt habe bei der Computer Verwaltung, dass ich 2 Terrabyte nicht belegen kann. Also hab ich alles in Bios auf UEFI Boot eingestellt und mit F12 beim Start Vorgang die UEFI Installation gewählt. Alle Festplatten 4 Terrabyte wurden erkannt und ließen sich zuweisen ohne Probleme. Win Server 2011 brauch glaub ich nur 15-16Gb Speicher Platz, das ist der Preis wenn man ein Noob freundliches System haben will  

Bei meiner Einrichtung meiner Festplatten hatte ich das Problem das eine Festplatte als MBR Platte eingerichtet war und sich nicht mehr zu wiesen lies in der Computer Verwaltung. Gelöst habe ich das Problem indem ich Start/ausführen/DISKPART/Kommandozeilenmodus/DISKPART eingeben/LIST DISK eingeben/sel disk (123456789) Wie auch immer eure MBR Datenträger Nummer ist/ CLEAN/ nach dem löschen dann CONVERT GPT eingeben und schon ist die Platte wieder voll nutzbar.

4.)Die Freigaben für Ordner Zuweisungen und alles ließen sich super einstellen und erste Tests konnte ich auch schon machen. Es ist super entspannt zu sehen, dass man jetzt seine Daten um einiges komfortabler verwalten kann mit einem Server und man in seinem Netzwerk alles individuell übersichtlich einstellen kann.

5.) Lautstärke Technisch finde ich das System sehr angenehm und es ist kaum hörbar.

6.) Eine 4 GB Datei brauch von meiner Heimnetzgruppe zum Server 11MBs ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das sehr gut ist? Meine Internet Leitung, ist ein 16k Telekom Anschluss.

7.) Die Treiber müssen alle von Dell runtergeladen werden -.- Windows Server 2011 erkennt nicht sofort die Netzwerk Treiber. Bedeutet Netzwerktreiber bei Dell runterladen entpacken auf USB Stick abrufen und installieren.


----------



## shadie (25. April 2014)

Das hört sich ja schon mal gut an.
Nur eins macht mir "Sorgen" 11MB ist für die WD Red eigentlich relativ wenig.
Das würde ich mal beobachten ob das immer so ist oder nur in dem Fall war.

Wie war denn das andere Gerät mit dem Server verbunden?

Wenn ich von meinem PC via GB Lan zum Server kopiere, dann sind das Übertragungsraten von 80-120mb.

Sicher dass schon alle Treiber installiert sind?
Schau am besten mal in den Gerätemanager ob da alles installiert ist.


Yep WHS 2011 ist recht Einsteigerfreundlich, wenn du nicht auf eine 4TB Platte installiert hättest, wären noch weniger Probleme aufgetreten 

Finde die Rechteverwaltung auch sehr angenehm gelöst, ohne große Tricks für verschiedene User Rechte vergeben.


----------



## lordiyodi (25. April 2014)

Hi again, 

also der Server hängt am Switch und ist mit einem ganz normalen Netzwerk Kabel mit ihm verbunden. Der Ich Pc hängt mit an dem Switch und von Switch geht es zum Vodafone EasyBox 802 Router. Der XY PC ist direkt am Router angeschlossen. 

Brauch ich eventuell ein Cat6 Kabel ?


----------



## Icedaft (25. April 2014)

Schaden kann's nicht.


----------



## lordiyodi (25. April 2014)

Ich hab das Problem gefunden 10/100Mbit/s   Longshine LCS-FS6105-B - Switch - 5 x 10/100, LCS-FS6105-B
 der Switch ist einfach nur zu schwach.


Ich denke damit hängt es zusammen oder ? 

Treiber und alles sind korrekt.


----------



## Icedaft (25. April 2014)

Beim Netzwerk würde ich schon auf Gigabit-LAN setzen.


----------



## lordiyodi (25. April 2014)

Also ich hab mal die Kabel überprüft das sind ganz normale Cat5 Kabel. Die müssten ja langen für die Daten Übertragung oder?

Ansonsten würde ich Folgender maßen vorgehen. Kabel alle austauschen + Switch das muss eh sein.


----------



## Tonas (27. April 2014)

Generell musst du nur entscheiden welche Übertragungsrate Du brauchst. 
100mbit sind max 12mb pro Sekunde. 
1gbit sind dann schon 120mb pro Sekunde. 
Ich würde ein umrüsten davon abhängig machen ob du oft große Dateien verschiebst oder nicht.


----------



## X6Sixcore (27. April 2014)

lordiyodi schrieb:


> Ich hab das Problem gefunden 10/100Mbit/s   Longshine LCS-FS6105-B - Switch - 5 x 10/100, LCS-FS6105-B
> der Switch ist einfach nur zu schwach.
> 
> Ich denke damit hängt es zusammen oder ?
> ...



Jepp, tausche den Switch mal gegen einen Gigabit-Switch aus, dann sollte alles schnell genug sein. Vorausgesetzt der im Router eingebaute Switch kann auch Gigabit.
Kann letzterer das nicht, kannste Dir da noch einen zweiten Gigabit-Switch hinstellen und etwas umstöpseln oder den Router austauschen.

Wenn Du 120MB unbedingt brauchst.
Macht meiner Meinung nach bei einem Server aber durchaus Sinn.
Bei einer Datensicherung finde ich persönlich 12MB viel zu langsam...


----------



## lordiyodi (9. Mai 2014)

So ich hab jetzt den Router bekommen ich musste aber feststellen, dass meine Vodafone Easybox 802 nur 100Mbit kann und somit kein Gigabit unterstützt. Wie stöpselt man nun das so um das Ich trotzdem meinen Router behalten kann aber 1000 Mbit raus bekomme?

Ich würde jetzt das DSL Kabel wo das Internet herkommt an den Switch anschließen und die zwei Kabel für zwei Rechner die an den Router angeschlossen sind an den Switch anschließen und vom Switch mit einen Patch Kabel an den Router.

Ist das so richtig?

DSL Internet Kabel ----->Switch1000Mbit---->PC1 Patchkabel---->PC2 Patchkabel--->Switch1000Mbit---->DSL Router


----------



## lordiyodi (12. Mai 2014)

So ich habe nun definitiv eine bessere Bandbreite. Momentan erreichen meine Übertragungsraten 50mbs - 90mbs je nach Größe der Datei, was für mich zufriedenstellend ist.

Um den Anschluss zu erläutern nochmal hier eine Darstellung der Verbindungen.

Switch 1000Mbit --->Patchkabel--->Router--->Pc1----> Switch1000Mbit----PC2 ---->Switch 1000Mbit--- DSL Internet Kabel ----> DSL Router

Danke für die Unterstützung ich hoffe dieser Thread ist auch für andere Einsteiger von Nutzen.


----------

